# New Arrivals at Frank's Aquarium



## Frank's Aquarium (Feb 8, 2010)

Apistogramma agassizii $23.99 pr.
A. agassizii "Fire Red" $32.99 pr.
A agassizii "Double Red" $24.99 pr.
A. agassizii "Red Gold" $25.99 pr.
A. agassizii "Super Red" $24.99 pr.
A. borellii "Opal" $24.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Triple Red" $22.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Double Red" $24.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Red Gold" $27.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Orange" $22.99 pr.
A. cacatuoides "Red" $22.99 pr.
A. viejita II $31.99 pr.
Netherland Ram $ 9.99 ea.
German Blue Ram $10.99 ea.
Red Gold Ram $11.99 ea.
Taeniacara candidi $18.99 ea.
Nanochromis transvestitus $14.99 ea.
Pelvicachromis subocellatus $32.99 pr.
P. taeniatus "Lobe" $39.99 pr.
P. taeniatus "Nange" $52.99 pr.
P. taeniatus "Nigeria Red" $29.99 pr.
Altum - Peruensis Angels $24.99 ea.
Longfin Amazon Angels $ 8.99 ea.
Angelicus Angels $ 9.99 ea.
Blue Honey Angels $ 8.99 ea.
Dalmation Angels $ 7.99 ea.
Delta Koi Angels $ 5.99 ea.
Longfin Koi Angels Small $ 7.99 ea.
Longfin Koi Angels Medium $12.99 ea.
Platinum Angels $ 7.99 ea.
Rummy-nose Tetra $ 4.99 ea.
Ornate Tetra male $ 3.99 ea.
Ornate Tetra female $ 2.99 ea.
Golden Pencil $ 3.99 ea.
Aphyosemion australe Red/Orange $17.99 pr.
male $ 8.99 ea.
female $ 9.99 ea.
Harlequin Rasbora $ 1.99 ea.
Longfin White Cloud $ 1.99 ea.
Boesemani Rainbow "Fire Red" $12.99 ea.
Red Tail Guppy male $ 4.99 ea.
female $ 3.99 ea.
pair $ 7.99 pr.
Golden Cobra Guppy male $ 4.99 ea.
female $ 3.99 ea.
pair $ 7.99 pr.
L144 Yellow Bristlenose Pleco $13.99 ea.

Please call me at the store if you have any questions.

Frank's Aquarium
8380 Kennedy Rd., Unit C18
Markham, Ont., L3R OW4
Tel: 905-477-1950
Fax: 905-477-1959
Cell: 416-616-3883

Hours: 
Mon., Tues., Thrus. 10:30am - 6:30pm
Fri. 11:00am - 6:30pm
Sat. 10:00am - 6:30pm
Sun. 11:00am - 5:00pm
Wed. Closed


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*On hold until Saturday...*

Quarantined until Saturday. Thanks! Kevin


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

When you say long fin do you mean veil?










or










If you have the wild morph/amazon/silver/striped scalare with normal length fins I'm very interested in a big group . 
I don't want veils though and I live in Southeast Toronto so going to Markham is a big trip.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

How big are the Altum?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> How big are the Altum?


they should be quarter size @ the price of $20ish...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> they should be quarter size @ the price of $20ish...


That's what I was told when I called but I wasn't really sure what the fin type on some of the angels was from our convo


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> That's what I was told when I called but I wasn't really sure what the fin type on some of the angels was from our convo


I have a dentist appointment tomorrow morning at Peach Plaza / Kennedy Square Square, and I will check out the angels for you


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow morning at Peach Plaza / Kennedy Square Square, and I will check out the angels for you


Thanks a lot!!
Can you bring a camera by chance?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm most interested in seeing what these look like

Altum - Peruensis Angels $24.99 ea.
Longfin Amazon Angels $ 8.99 ea.

On an unrelated note, I just checked out Pelvicachromis subocellatus in google. Amazing. The female has a thick red midsection marking. it's really unusual. Looks tropheus like.









Probably gonna buy...
I kinda hate MTS.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*longfin*



AquariAM said:


> I'm most interested in seeing what these look like
> 
> Altum - Peruensis Angels $24.99 ea.
> Longfin Amazon Angels $ 8.99 ea.
> ...


The longfin Amazon is called "longfin Amazon Hell" by trade name. These are from wild stock but are most likely F3. Some mistakenly call these altums because they look like what you expect altums to look like as a juvenile. You have to take a look at them. They appear veiled and bred for their longer fins. The altums peruensis are quarter size. They currently look like silvers. But of the test batch Frank ordered on the last order they have grown to four inches in height in a matter of weeks and are showing the distinctive head and longer fins. These new altums are already eating and if you see them you can see they are quite active. As for longfin Koi they are veiled but not super veil. (V/+) and not (V/V). Thanks!


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Nope. Checked the stocklist and the normal finned Amazon weren't ordered. These are called Normal Longfin. I don't think you want these... My guess is you won't see these. They look too much like silvers. Thanks! Kevin


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

InSpirit said:


> Nope. Checked the stocklist and the normal finned Amazon weren't ordered. These are called Normal Longfin. I don't think you want these... My guess is you won't see these. They look too much like silvers. Thanks! Kevin


What he said, normal longfin angels and normal looking altums



-----------------------------------


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

For those who are interested in apistos....you should seriously go and check it out. I just got back from there....and the apistos are breathtaking.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

got myself 5 German Blue Honey Angelfish, they kind've look like a mix between the german blue and a koi angelfish. still good looking fish 

and there are still plenty of apistos like the Fire Reds that everybody has been talkin about, and plenty of borelli's too. I was tempted to get another pair of each...just no tank space!!!!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> got myself 5 German Blue Honey Angelfish, they kind've look like a mix between the german blue and a koi angelfish. still good looking fish
> 
> and there are still plenty of apistos like the Fire Reds that everybody has been talkin about, and plenty of borelli's too. I was tempted to get another pair of each...just no tank space!!!!


Yeah, those German blue honey angels are very nice looking fishy and they get even nicer colors as they get older.

Btw, how big were they? Didn't get the chance to go yet


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Yeah, those German blue honey angels are very nice looking fishy and they get even nicer colors as they get older.
> 
> Btw, how big were they? Didn't get the chance to go yet


they are a bit bigger than a twoonie and some if you look really really closely lol you can see a blue tint. i've seen adult pics and the blue tint becomes deeper


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> they are a bit bigger than a twoonie and some if you look really really closely lol you can see a blue tint. i've seen adult pics and the blue tint becomes deeper


That is a good size for only $8.99...got to get some too and hope he has some left...thanks


----------

